# LSS Ordered!



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just ordered the LSS with the black Hurst Ball. Also ordered one of those gaskets to quiet down the T56 Transmission. Once it comes in the mail I will be installing both of these with the new shifter boot I received a while back.

I have a B&M Shifter and I heard there is some fabrication I need to do for the LSS to fit. Anyone know the exact size and length I need to cut it to so it can fit? I will be ordering an MGW-P soon, but this will be a temporary fix. Thanx


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well it came in this morning!! I am very excited!! 

Does anybody know exactly what needs to be done to modify it to fit the B&M? I want to get this installed ASAP


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it's just a direct bolt-up. I guess with less leverage it lessens the chance your B&M breaks.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Maybe it is. I was reading over on ls1gto.com that it needs to be modified to fit. Not quite sure. I hate the b&m, this is just a temporary fix until I order my new shifter.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not 100% sure the bolt holes line up but it would be odd if they didn't as I think you reuse the stock top part of the shaft with it and the Lou's just replaces that.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea I'm not quite sure they do line up. Also, I just went out and looked at it, and it also seems the screws that were provided with the LSS are not long enough.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a B&M shifter in my car, came installed when I purchased it, was thinking of a change as well, where did you order your parts? Did it turn out to be a direct fit. I put in some extra insulation for noise, what was the gasket needed? Did you notice any difference after install? Would like to do same install as you have.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Lou's bolts up to whatever you have so it doesn't address the faults of the B&M but shortens the throw. I've read that you should use longer and stronger bolts with it and use LocTite. I also used LocTite with my GMM. Hell, I use LocTite on just about every bolt


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea I know it doesn't necessarily fix the problems with the B&M, but it makes it feel a ton better. Everyone I have spoken to said its a night and day difference due to the shorter throws. 

SWGOAT:

I ordered the LSS and Hurst Ball from afterthoughtsauto.com 

The gasket I got from a guy named Bob. I forgot the website name, but go over on ls1gto.com and search the gasket. It will come up. It's supposed to make the noise a lot quieter, but I will find out. I will be installing everything on Saturday, so I will post back in here on how it turned out and if anything needs to be altered.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Spent the whole day doing the install today. The owner previous to me had installed the B&M shifter and used LocTite non-removable on the bolts. The top one came off easily, but the bottom one would not come out for the life of me. Spent a long time drilling the bolt out and was finally able to break it off. 

I did have to modify the LSS to fit. I purchased longer bolts and had to make the bottom hole taller on the LSS to allow it to align correctly. Once that was done, I installed it and installed the new boot. Car has never shifted this well before ever!!! The shifter feels so much better, and the noise that used to come from the transmission is completely gone. If the radio is off you can not hear a thing. Definitely one of the best $100 I have ever spent!! 

I will get some pictures of it installed up tomorrow. Anyone thinking about doing this, don't think anymore. Just do it.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Here is a picture of it installed. So far it has been 2 days and the car feels like a totally different animal. I absolutely love it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The reason I said you might stand a better chance of not breaking the B&M is due to less leverage. One of the weak points on the B&M is the shifter shaft "ball" that drops into the shifter cup in the trans. It's been known to break off leaving you stranded in whatever gear


----------

